# 489 vs 190



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

I come before you with an important inquiry.

Currently, my wife and I, we are gathering all the necessary information needed to lodge our EOI for state sponsored PR (190).

We believe we have the necessary skills for this visa.

However, lately I've been reading about visa 489.

Could anyone tell me the different between 190 and 489?

If I have children born in OZ, understand 489 they will not become AUS citizens, correct?

I thank you for your time and I will await further information from you all.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Ohh!! So, under 190, will children be Oz citizen? Lets wait for someone to respond on this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

190 visa is a permanent visa, so once obtained you can remain in Australia indefinitely. You can live and work anywhere in the nominated state.

The 489 is a provisional visa for up to 4 years. After 2 years, if you can apply for a 887 permanent visa if you have lived in a regional area for at least 2 years and worked there (in a regional area) for at least 1 year.

Under a 489, I don't believe children born in Australia would be citizens as it's not a permanent visa. So I assume you'd then need to apply for a child visa for them, although I'm not 100% sure. Under a 190 visa, since you'd be a permanent resident, then children born here would be citizens upon birth.

If you want to become Australian citizens, you could do this from a 190 visa (once meeting the residency requirements), but not possible from a 489 without getting a permanent visa first.

So in general, a 190 visa is much much better than a 489 due to being a permanent visa, plus the flexibility of living/working location.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Maggie for clearing this up. Just one question. . Is 190 permanent as I read somewhere that it is valid for 5 years and one has to renew it till you become citizen. I am not very sure, Is that so?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

All permanent visas in fact have a 5-year expiry on the travel rights. So you can arrive on a 190 and, if you never leave Australia, you can remain here permanently. However, if you want to leave (even on a short holiday) after 5 years from the grant of the visa, you would need to apply for a Return Resident Visa (RRV).

If you've lived in Australia for 2 years prior to applying for the RRV, you will generally be given a 5-year RRV during which you can travel freely, or remain in Australia indefinitely. If you haven't yet lived in Australia 2 years, you may be given a shorter RRV.

Many people apply for citizenship when they're eligible in order to be able to remain indefinitely, travel freely with no restrictions, etc. to avoid the ongoing need to apply for new RRVs.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

Thank for you for the valuable confirmation.

However, if I bring foreign born children into OZ with visa 489, I wonder how would this affect them (medical and school benefits).

Could anyone further explain this concern I have.

Best regards


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Maggie


----------



## RobinCheung1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Cleverodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I come before you with an important inquiry.
> 
> ...


190 is better


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys I am coming back again on this thread. I need to know how much time does it take to issue a RRV if one has lived in Oz for 2 years and less than 2 years on a PR Visa?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

vishesh said:


> Guys I am coming back again on this thread. I need to know how much time does it take to issue a RRV if one has lived in Oz for 2 years and less than 2 years on a PR Visa?


1 day in both the cases if applied in Australia.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

That's quite quick. Thanks lincsus for this important info


----------

